# iframe Verlinken



## qwartz (30. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe eigentlich nicht direkt ein Problem ausser meiner unwissenheit  ich hätte aber eine Frage zu dieser  Seite ..
Im Iframe öffnet sich der Content des Gewinnspiels :
Wie muss ich den Link energy Drink setzen damit sich das komplette Fenster  neu ladet? momentan öffnet sich nur die verlinkte Datei IM iframe!?
Kann man hier ein Target angeben, und muss ich jetzt aus der Seite ein Frameset machen

Danke schonmal 
 q


----------



## Pardon_Me (30. März 2004)

<a href="link.htm" target="_top">link</a>

hast du das gemeint?


----------



## qwartz (30. März 2004)

*Klasse mann*

Tja ich wusste das es ne Kleinigkeit ist  aber wenn man es zum ersten mal benutzt  
es Funktioniert  vielen Dank !
Q


----------

